# Mail : disparition des messages anciens.



## M. Hulot (20 Février 2012)

J'utilise l'application Mail. Mes messages s'effacent quelques jours après lecture. Les messages restent sur mail une semaine et s'effacent. Que faire?


----------



## lappartien (20 Février 2012)

lancer mail
à côté de pomme là-haut à gauche cliquer sur mail sans relâcher la souris descendre à préférences 
puis cliquer sur comportement des bal


----------



## r e m y (20 Février 2012)

et changer le réglage "supprimer les messages après une semaine"


----------



## M. Hulot (20 Février 2012)

Ci joint une capture d'écran de mes préférences dans "comportements des Bal". Je ne vois pas ce qui cloche...


----------



## Sly54 (20 Février 2012)

M. Hulot a dit:


> Ci joint une capture d'écran de mes préférences dans "comportements des Bal". Je ne vois pas ce qui cloche...


C'est l'onglet "avancé" qui était intéressant


----------



## M. Hulot (20 Février 2012)

Et voilà. Mais je ne vois toujours pas le problème.


----------



## M. Hulot (20 Février 2012)

Voir la pièce jointe 88562

Avec la capture d'écran c'est plus pratique


----------



## Sly54 (20 Février 2012)

M. Hulot a dit:


> Et voilà. Mais je ne vois toujours pas le problème.


Vu que tu es en IMAP et moi en POP, on n'a pas la même chose dans l'onglet "avancé" 

Est ce que tu ne trouves pas les réglages dont parlait Remy "supprimer les messages après une semaine" dans le paramétrage de ton compte chez Gmail (ou chez ton fournisseur d'accès) ?


----------



## lappartien (20 Février 2012)

voir dessous
suppression imposible des mails et 
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/suppression-impossible-des-mails-dans-mail-1024562.html
et:http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/apple-mail-and-gmail-949292.html


----------

